
Discover, understand and manage your data with Data Catalog, now GA In GCP - santhoshkumar3
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/data-analytics/data-catalog-metadata-management-now-generally-available
======
mrwnmonm
I have a feeling that over time descriptions of services like these get
meaningless. "Discover, understand and manage your data", that could have a
million meanings.

